# 3 lovely cats need new homes urgently



## silentnight87 (Feb 26, 2010)

3 lovely cats need new homes urgently.
Zen is looking for a new home as her owner can no longer care for her as she is living in temporary accomadation and is unsure how long this will go on for. She is a black and white spayed female, who we believe to be a siamese cross. She ideally needs to go to a home where there are no other female cats, as she tends to hide away from them and gets picked on. Lovely little girl, and very friendly, loves to have a cuddle and curl up in bed! She is around 2 years old. MUST live indoors, as she gets lost very easily
Tiki is a tabby and white female, and she will be spayed before she leaves me. She is also a siamese cross, (Zen's sister), but is happy to live with other cats. Will live with children, just stays out of the way when they get loud. Is a lovely lap cat, and loves to curl up under the covers when its cold. Is happy as a house cat, or having access outdoors, she's easy to please, so long as she gets her cuddles!
Purdey is Tiki's daughter, and I would ideally like to home them together as they get along so well. She is 1 year old, and is black and white. She will also be spayed before she leaves me. Loves kids, and plays with my 2 year old, even chooses her company over adults sometimes! again, is happy beign indoors or outside and is easy to please. Would spend all day perched on your shoulder if she could.
All 3 cats are litter trained and great in the house (never had any scratched carpets etc). Whilst we believe that Zen and Tiki are half siamese, this can't be garunteed, as they we rescued them as 8 week old kittens (but if they had been a different colour you wuld have sworn they were full siamese, but have grown out of the look a little), but they are both very intellegent cats. 
If anyone is interested in homing any of them, please contact me asap, I can supply photos if needed. Rehoming donation requested to ensure they are going to good homes (will be donated to cat rescue locally), either email or call Leeanne on 07930341003


----------



## Skully (Feb 26, 2010)

Where in the world are these cute kitties?


----------



## silentnight87 (Feb 26, 2010)

sorry, forgot to say! we are based in romford, (outskirts of London), England but all 3 girlies have gone now. I do however know of a few others that need homes if anyone is intersted.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Do you have photographs? Posts with photos generally get more attention and interest !


----------

